# seek outside tipi, anyone have one?



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool pic by the way. Looks awesome.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Botiz said:


> Cool pic by the way. Looks awesome.


Thanks, I would highly recommend them. I mean can you beat trout cakes in camp?










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

steelyspeed said:


> Yea once you get the hang of them they go up much faster than a standard tent. You are dealin with a single pole, but It takes a few times to get the right pitch down. I just got back from my weekend trip, they do really well in the snow too
> View attachment 752230
> 
> 
> ...


How long does the stove burn before you need to stoke it?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Botiz said:


> Dumb question but I’ve always wondered. What’s the appeal of these since they have no floor? It seems like you are about guaranteeing you’ll get wet, muddy, etc. if you’re going to bring a tarp or something to put down, why not just get a tent at that point?
> 
> What am I missing?


When packability is not an issue, I've always defended a tents floor with a tarp under it. Folded edges so the tent floor just barely overlaps the tarp.
Otherwise , a hole or holes is inevitable.
A sod cloth around the edge could work in buggy areas/snakes scorpions ect. with a tarp on top for a floor.

We're looking a miners tents, pyramid tents more than tepees. But without an attached floor , then like a tepee the walls can be raised at the bottom .
Warm air rises from cooler ground (depending on conditions but often circulation works in a thermal fashion). Shelter is cooled more.
A good airing helps dry things out too. And can help keep things from smelling like old gym socks after a while.

Need air to feed the fire , stove,lantern,candle,heater in winter or on a rainy day? (No , as a disclaimer I'm not advocating fire in a tent not doused in fire retardant) Raise an edge just a little.

A good tarp or groundcloth helps in a tent without a floor if the ground holds much moisture.
In winter , humidity can arise from thawed ground more with heat added to the interior...

I never tried it , but was interested when an old gal used to heat a clay flower pot up hot on her camping trailers stove before bed. She claimed it's gradual cooling after the fire was shut off helped keep the damp off.
Wondered if the right rock (and again a disclaimer , don't heat rocks holding moisture , they can/will blow up and send shrapnel flying) brought in the tent and defended by an old metal mesh milk crate would let off heat for a while.
A layer of dry sand poured on it leaving just a small area exposed might hold heat longer.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

brushbuster said:


> How long does the stove burn before you need to stoke it?


30-40 minutes. When I go to bed and load it up it’s typically cold after 2 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Owning one of these will be the final thing for my kit....until I need something else. I have always like the SO tipis and one of these days I will own one. Will the 6-Man have enough room for (2) people? I always divide the number in half for the number of people it can comfortably fit. Regardless, I think they are super cool and very efficient for backcountry trips.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MallardMaster said:


> Owning one of these will be the final thing for my kit....until I need something else. I have always like the SO tipis and one of these days I will own one. Will the 6-Man have enough room for (2) people? I always divide the number in half for the number of people it can comfortably fit. Regardless, I think they are super cool and very efficient for backcountry trips.


I asked Luxe about this... their rule of thumb is that a stove counts as 1-2 people. So yes a 6 man with a stove will be perfect for 2 people with gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

